# What do you think of my boer does?



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

What do you guys think? Be honest!

1st is a fullblood traditional, she is a little big as he is due on April 15th

2nd is 75% red doe, these are pics the day before she kidded. And the day after

3rd is a high percentage almost three month old. Her head is dappled. 

4th is a 75% registered at 50% black with white spots. She is one year old but she will be 4 months pregnant so idk if I should show her?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Look at all those pretty colors! I like 3rd doe! She's pretty.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

I like black ones u can never go wrong with black they look good


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

The third one has a dappled sire and the black doe is gonna be bred to a dappled buck so hopefully she'll give me a nice dappled buck to breed to my does!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------

